# Sticky  XiP813/110 (Hopper/Joey) Tips and Useful Info



## Jason Nipp

*DISH introduces Hopper and Joey - next generation whole-home hd dvr Entertainment system*​· Features two-terabyte hard drive for up to 2,000 hours of entertainment
· Never miss a primetime network show with PrimeTime Anytime
· Records up to six programs in HD simultaneously, including PrimeTime Anytime
· Hopper and three small Joeys let viewers watch HD and control DVR in four rooms 
​
*Las Vegas - Jan. 9, 2012 - [NASDAQ: DISH] - *DISH Network L.L.C., the nation's third largest pay TV provider, today introduced a whole-home high definition DVR entertainment system featuring the award-winning Hopper™ and Joey™.

The Hopper HD DVR and accompanying small Joey set-top boxes create a whole-home HD DVR entertainment system that lets DISH customers easily record, pause, and play back shows from any room in the home. While most whole-home DVRs do not have the same DVR functionality on every TV, the Hopper and Joey whole-home system offers the same DVR functionality on every TV, letting customers pause, play and rewind both live and recorded HD programs in up to four rooms.

The Hopper was unveiled by DISH CEO Joe Clayton at the 2012 International CES in Las Vegas today, and it is already winning honors as a CES Innovations 2012 Design and Engineering Award honoree. Pricing and packaging will be announced later this quarter.

The main Hopper unit features:

Three satellite TV tuners 
A two-terabyte hard drive for up to 2,000 hours of video entertainment
Up to 250 hours of HD or up to 1,000 hours of SD user recordings
Bluetooth for linking to devices such as wireless headphones
Picture-in-picture for watching any two channels simultaneously
 
Combined with a Joey, the Hopper whole-home HD DVR system offers more advanced features:

750 MHz Broadcom processer - the fastest satellite receiver processor available today for a quick, responsive on-screen guide
Approximately 50 percent more energy efficient for a four-room installation than previous models
ZigBee RF4CE using a proprietary protocol remote with "remote control finder" alert
High definition user interface
Easy-to-use, fast, graphical, tile-based user interface with predictive search
Small, sleek chassis for convenient placement
 
"Building on a heritage of award-winning DVRs, DISH is proud to be the first to introduce a groundbreaking product that delivers the most choices for TV entertainment by integrating multiple sources of video into one set-top box," said DISH Network CEO Joe Clayton. "The Hopper gives our customers network TV shows on demand and thousands of family movie choices streaming or delivered to the hard drive. With its massive storage, the Hopper leads the industry in delivering the most entertainment options, bar none, for every member of the household."

*The Hopper - Endless Entertainment Options*

The Hopper's new, unparalleled feature, PrimeTime Anytime™ allows customers, with one click, to record using a single tuner all of the primetime TV programming from ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC - the networks that deliver the most popular shows during primetime. Once activated by a customer, PrimeTime Anytime records network programming in high definition, where available, every night and stores them for eight days after they have aired. This creates an on-demand library of approximately 100 hours of primetime TV shows, and makes it easy to catch up on episodes from last night and last week's airing.

The Hopper can record up to six TV shows at once (two live programs and four PrimeTime Anytime shows) while allowing viewers to watch up to four different recorded or on-demand shows in four rooms of the house, simultaneously. This gives a family a variety of options to control or view their recordings and to watch shows in any room from a single Hopper.

The Hopper's on-demand capabilities give access to DISH's Blockbuster @Home™ for $10 per month which is now enhanced with more than 10,000 total titles streaming to the TV. 

The Hopper also offers on-demand content for customers with limited or no Internet access with a feature called DISH Unplugged. This feature delivers via satellite hundreds of the most popular movies and TV shows to the hard drive, including transactional and authenticated videos on demand. DISH Unplugged provides a high quality picture without buffering and makes available many of the same streaming movie choices offered by Blockbuster @Home, including premium movie access.

And for subscribers of DISH's America's Top 120 programming package or greater, the Hopper provides whole-home music distribution from 73 SiriusXM channels, including album art and a unique collapsible list of music channels located at the top of the channel guide at Channel 99, making it faster and easier for SiriusXM music fans to find their favorite music.

Additionally, the Hopper will features TV apps that give viewers real time access to Facebook, Twitter, Pandora and photo sharing, as well as games, news, weather, sports, and stock quotes.

*TV Everywhere*

Customers can manage the Hopper via the Internet at www.DishOnline.com or the DISH Remote Access app, providing the ability to control DVR recordings on their tablets, smartphones and computers. Connecting the Hopper with DISH's Sling® Adapter provides customers the ability to watch and control all live TV channels, PrimeTime Anytime programs and the DVR on their computer, tablet or smartphone wherever they go. 

The Hopper and Joey are designed and engineered by EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS). The Hopper works by distributing HD signals through existing co-axial cable in the home using the Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA) specification. The Hopper is powered by a Broadcom 750 MHz processor, the most powerful satellite TV processor available today delivering a fast and responsive on-screen guide and a graphical user interface that features channel logos to help search channels, movies or TV shows quickly. The advanced search platform also allows for navigation of programs across satellite TV, broadband and an optional external hard drive. 

For more information about the award-winning Hopper and Joey by DISH, including technical specifications, please visit www.dish.com/hopper.

To watch live TV on the iPad, subscribers need a Sling Adapter from DISH and a broadband-connected compatible DISH HD DVR receiver. More information is available at dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/remoteaccess.

Hopper and Joey images are available at http://press.dishnetwork.com/Press-Center/Photo-Library.

# # # ​*About DISH Network*
DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides more than 13.945 million satellite TV customers, as of Sept. 30, 2011, with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.


----------



## Joe Spears

Here are the spec sheets:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Echostar Knowledge Base (EKB) info on Hopper/Joey:

*http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php*


----------



## Stewart Vernon

*Q: If the Hopper only has 3 tuners, how does PrimeTime Anytime Work?
*
*A:* PrimeTime Anytime only requires 1 of the 3 available tuners to record 4 HD LiL channels because it records the entire transponder where those HD LiL channels are transmitted. Each nightly "transponder dump" is kept for 8 days, so on any given day you will have access to potentially 2 episodes of any given prime time program. Also, there is supposed to be a method by which you can separate out individual programs from this "transponder dump" if you want to keep them on your DVR longer than the 8-day timeframe.

_*Q: Can you change the "nightly update" time to a more convenient time like on other Dish receivers?*_

*A:* No. Unlike other Dish receivers, you cannot change the default nightly update time. You can, however, choose to skip it and it will try (ask) again in an hour unlike other receivers. Otherwise, when in standby, the reboot will happen on a Dish-determined pre-set schedule.


----------



## James Long

DBSTalk has released our First Look on the Hopper HD DVR System
Read it here

DISH has the manuals on their website - Look for "Hopper" under Quick Reference and Receiver Manuals.
http://www.mydish.com/Support/manuals


----------

